# What are your rodents doing right now?



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

It is 12.40 in the afternoon and some of my hamsters are up! Joey (Robo) is having a drink. Coco (Russian) is digging in the wood shavings. The rest are asleep!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Most of ours are asleep. We only have 1 gerbil awake and thats Charlotte, she's having a break from her litter


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Most of ours are asleep. We only have 1 gerbil awake and thats Charlotte, she's having a break from her litter


Aww...mummy gerbil!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

oooh, now Milo the Robo is up! He is cleaning!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The mice are all awake and hating me (just treated them for a skin condition) Harvest is in his wheel, Sugar is cleaning Danger, Danger is being cleaned, Mat and Trap are eating.

Buffy is up and having a drink(although I think she is actually still 90% asleep).

Angel is on my knee eating a bit of apple, nobody has told her that she is meant to be nocturnal so she generally wakes up several times a day.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha!! Nearly all of mine are up now! Coco is still going...Chesnie is inspecting the new hanging ferret house I got for her!


----------



## vettieboo (May 12, 2009)

My hamster's asleep, as expected. He rustles about every now and again, has a drink, then goes straight back to his little house


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

All bar one of mine are eating or washing. The one is standing up by the cage door looking at me dolefully waiting to get her out. She's staring at me like this O_O. 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha! That is what Ches keeps doing...she climbs up the bars to the very top of the Freddy 2 cage...and looks at me!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I think they want to come out but when i took her out about 10 minutes ago she kept wriggling to go back in. I'm expecting a lady from a local rat rescue round so i'll get her out then 

Now all of them are looking at me. It's turned from O_O to O_OO_OO_OO_-O_O. They're all lined up and grabbing the bars and everything 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

all mine are asleep. its a miracle


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

They've all now bundled up in the hammock. Baldy is being elegant and graceful as usual by sitting in the middle on her backside, licking the bottoms of her feet, but she keeps falling asleep and falling baxkwards out the hammock All I'm hearing every few minutes is 'SKREEK skitch skitch skitch' and she falls out and manages to grab on by one paw and try to pull herself up again.

Dozy rat ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine are all sleeping @ 7.39pm.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

smokey is fast asleep

chocolate is trying to sleep i think...all i can hear are little squeaks from the babies wanting more milk haha


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> smokey is fast asleep
> 
> chocolate is trying to sleep i think...all i can hear are little squeaks from the babies wanting more milk haha


The squeeks are really cute arn't they?


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

Wee bobby is up now and having a drink  He really is a wee cutie pie!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Marcia said:


> The squeeks are really cute arn't they?


aha they really are  i know when they get older i'm going to want to keep them all! We've got another tank on the way aswell as the one off ebay so it'll be even more reason to keep them


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Misty is running the wheel like normal. And the other 2 are asleep!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Apart from Chesnie, all of mine are asleep. I can't believe it...it must be because I put my radiator on and my room is nice and cosy!!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

chocolate was having a break from the litter but has gone back now to a chrous of squeaks, and smokey is trying to dig for freedom =p


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well my Son's gerbil is sleeping just now...

You know what the little blitter did last night..?....pulled in his new cutains and chew'd them up for a bed!.....


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Well my Son's gerbil is sleeping just now...
> 
> You know what the little blitter did last night..?....pulled in his new cutains and chew'd them up for a bed!.....


 smokey decided he wanted something to chew a couple of nights ago and chose my riding rosette...i wasn't too impressed


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> smokey decided he wanted something to chew a couple of nights ago and chose my riding rosette...i wasn't too impressed


I bet you wasent!...

When i had my gerbil when i 17 she got out and chew my pay packet...

But we love them dont we..:thumbup1:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I bet you wasent!...
> 
> When i had my gerbil when i 17 she got out and chew my pay packet...
> 
> But we love them dont we..:thumbup1:


ouchhh pay packet 

yeaa still love them all the same  :thumbup1:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Narla is sleeping, the gerbils are burrowing though their tunnels. Tama is cleaning, Risa, Riku and Rina are sleeping. Hiro is ALWAYS sleeping >.> Nuri is eating and being noisy and Yui is sleeping. Although I don't know how she is asleep with all the noise Nuri makes in the cage next door.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Bella is fast asleep.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

She isn't doing it now because she was asleep but Misty was being very naughty last night, she was lifting her wheel up and moving it, then chewing the bars, and running round frantically. I think she is in heat and trying to find a partner.

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

all sleeping , oh no wait patrick is having a drink


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

All my hamsters are asleep except for Honey who just got up for a drink


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I currently have Ben out on my bed. 

Sam is awake and pestering for out.


----------



## vettieboo (May 12, 2009)

Cookie, for once, is up and eating his food bowl snacks in his house. He was having a drink and being fed. He'll probably go to sleep now, as he doesn't like daytime XD


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

All mine are being lazy and are asleep. I have bought Misty a mega wheel, cos she is now to big for her other one!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hammies - both asleep 
Meeces - Harvest and Mat are both in the wheel and Sugar, Trap and Danger are asleep.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

All of my hammies were awake at 8am this morning! :hand:


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Spritzer is tucked up in his little house :001_smile:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

despite not being at home i know exactly what my 5 rats are doing.

saki is door nibbling, kawaii is eating or generally lounging in the litter tray, and miko and mirren will be asleep in the fav sputnik with possibly nez squashed in with them, if nez isn't in there she's cleaning house.

i know this becuase whenever i open the spare room door that is exactly what they are doing no matter what the time! lmao stuck in their ways obviously.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

All of ours are asleep


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

still asleep - no surprise there


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha...I wonder if our rodents mind us having a daily blog of their activities!?


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> haha...I wonder if our rodents mind us having a daily blog of their activities!?


Mine probably dont care as long as they get treats lol!

Sam is the only 1 awake right now. I think he's collecting his bedding for his nest


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

They must be celebrities and we are the paparazzi, maybe we should right biographies as well!! LMAO

All mine are asleep. I left Maisie's cage open last night and amazingly she was still in her bed all nice and warm. I have done that twice now, and both times she has still been i her cage!

Char
xxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

All ours are asleep at the moment. The Russians do tend to come out and play on their wheels for a bit throughout the day.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The mice are going crazy right now cos I've just cleaned their cage and put some new toys in (rope dog toys that I took apart) so they are rushing round trying everything out. Before anyone panicks I have put some plywood on the barred level at the bottom, I just forgot to put it on when I took the photo. They are climbing upand down the ropes like mad.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> The mice are going crazy right now cos I've just cleaned their cage and put some new toys in (rope dog toys that I took apart) so they are rushing round trying everything out. Before anyone panicks I have put some plywood on the barred level at the bottom, I just forgot to put it on when I took the photo. They are climbing upand down the ropes like mad.


WoW! That looks ace!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Whe I left, Baldy was rolling sploink onto her back so she couldn't get up (Sploink vaguely resembles a large tennis ball now), Boyrat was sleeping and the degus were talking to eachother and jumping round their cage like absolute loonies. I don't think they ever sleep or run out of energy!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Both Bella and [unnamed] lol are sleeping.


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

They are currently sleeping, but earlier they were running around like the duracell hamsters.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Meeces on wheel, eating and asleep. Hammies both asleep.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

All my hammies are asleep!

Char
xxx


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Running on wheel then doing a lap of tank through the tunnel then back on wheel LOL repeat for them both, it's like a relay race


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

smokey is fast asleep and chcolate is having a break from the pups =)


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Maisie, is having a drink, and Misty is running in a very noisy wheel full of poop!

Char
xxx


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

ginger is asleep (thats all he does apart from eat, the other 2 russians and both running on the not so silent spinner, the blue degus are squabbling over there extreamly noisey wheel (there normally asleep) and the 3 normal degus are all curled up together fast asleep. and lila is very quietly eating (i think she is starting to get lonely)


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

All those in my room are asleep except Ben who has got up for food and a cuddle


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

now there asleep but about 10 mins ago coaic came out and just randomly climbed on his house roof lol i didnt realise he could get up there


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hamsters - asleep, 
mice - 4 asleep, poor little Trap can't sleep because she keeps having a seizure .


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Awwwww, I hope she is okay!

All mine are sleeping, but not for much longer because its clean out day!!

Char
xxx


----------



## vettieboo (May 12, 2009)

My Cookie is running in his new wodent wheel. He instantly loved it, so yay. ^^


----------

